# New Header Tag BBCODE



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a new set of BBCodes that should help with the layout and presentation of threads in edition to SEOing them.


These are header tags that you'll see on the top of your WYSIWYG editor. You cna either type them in as below or simple highlight the text and click on the button you need.

They are



H1 Title
H2 Title
H3 Title
H4 Title



When posted in threads they look like this.


H1 Title
H2 Title
H3 Title
H4 Title



If you're creating a thread with subtitles please use the h2, h3 and h4 tags.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice stuff! Great addition.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

you created 3 additional headers for the sake of having them in bigger font? Couldn't a size BBcode have done that?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

MidnightKid333 said:


> you created 3 additional headers for the sake of having them in bigger font? Couldn't a size BBcode have done that?


The Google ranking algorithm dictates that if you’re using a <h1> tag, then the text in between this tag must be more important than the content on the rest of the page. 

Same applies with h2 and h3.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Great stuff Jez, now i can actually use my html knowledge for something :laugh:


----------

